# Danish: Sulmad



## oskhen

Hei,

Jeg er ganske sikker på at dette er dansk. Det står i en norsk/dansk tekst fra første halvdel av 1900-tallet. En tiggerkvinne kommer til en prestegård, ber tjenestejenta om mat, tjenestejenta går til prestefruen og spør om det er greit, og så kommer setningen: 

"Jo, hun kunde da faa Mad, havde Prestefruen sagt, og Jenten satte frem baade Suppe og Sulmad."

At det er en type mat er klart, men kunne noen vennligst utdype det for meg?


----------



## madshov

Hej oskhen,

Din sætning lyder norsk i mine ører, og jeg er ikke stødt på ordet "sulmad" på dansk før, men jeg vil tro det betyder fed mad, idet sul er et gammelt ord for fed eller fedt. Det kan være andre har et mere præcist svar.

mvh Mads


----------



## oskhen

madshov said:


> Hej oskhen,
> 
> Din sætning lyder norsk i mine øre,



Takk for svaret

Vel, det er skrevet av en nordmann, men språket hans har tydelig sterkt dansk innslag.


----------



## hanne

Jeg tror "sulemad" er et gammelt ord, prøver at komme i tanke om hvor jeg har hørt det...

[edit]jeg tror jeg har det fra en julesang - anyway, google gives several hits, and also http://www.denstoredanske.dk/Mad_og_drikke/Gastronomi/Måltider_generelt/sulemad[/edit]


----------



## Havfruen

Se også http://ordnet.dk/ddo/ordbog?query=sul

"Ond i sulet" er et fast udtryk, som står i  ordbogen. Lyder det temmelig gammeldags?


----------



## oskhen

Takk folkens


----------



## Sepia

oskhen said:


> Hei,
> 
> Jeg er ganske sikker på at dette er dansk. Det står i en norsk/dansk tekst fra første halvdel av 1900-tallet. En tiggerkvinne kommer til en prestegård, ber tjenestejenta om mat, tjenestejenta går til prestefruen og spør om det er greit, og så kommer setningen:
> 
> "Jo, hun kunde da faa Mad, havde Prestefruen sagt, og Jenten satte frem baade Suppe og Sulmad."
> 
> At det er en type mat er klart, men kunne noen vennligst utdype det for meg?



Ordet "Jente" taler for, at det er norsk og ikke dansk. Men ordet "sulmad" eller "sulemad" mener jeg ogsaa at have hoert brugt paa dansk. Men det er meget, meget laenge siden. Maaske brugte min far eller min farmor det ord.
Ordet "sul" bruges paa dansk.


----------



## hanne

Ordet sul bruges ikke på moderne dansk i sin oprindelige betydning (mad). Den eneste betydning det bruges i nu er "at få sul på kroppen", dvs. at tage på i vægt, og variationer deraf.

Ordet jente har forresten også et opslag i ODS - men jeg ville ellers også rubricere det som entydigt norsk.

Jeg kan forestille mig at en norsk forfatter der har skrevet på (hovedsagelig) dansk sagtens kan have brugt enkelte almindeligt forekommende norske ord.


----------



## oskhen

hanne said:


> Jeg kan forestille mig at en norsk forfatter der har skrevet på (hovedsagelig) dansk sagtens kan have brugt enkelte almindeligt forekommende norske ord.



Jeg tror det er snakk om et hybridspråk her. Norsk-dansk, om en vil


----------

